# The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

quote:[HR][/HR]6k on passenger side Vs 4k on driver side
This pics are on a BMW.







[HR][/HR]​I like this picture very much because it shows you both sides of the story so to speak.
A) Yes when you look at the car the left side looks "cool" as some people would call it....
B) But check out the GROUND in front of the car!












[Modified by Cullen, 9:42 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## Brad M (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Cullen)*

Nice job, well put, Thanks for the pic


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Brad M)*

Very good stuff, dude.
Natey likey.
I def like the output of the 4100K setup!!!!
A bit of glare on that car, ey???
Is that with Halogen optics?
Later,


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (nater)*

wow cullen.... that is a pretty nice pic. i have never seen them side by side before. thanks
Sean


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (veedubb8)*

The glare is most likely from the camera going insane. I bet it looks much cleaner in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (germanrox)*

FYI the picture is just "brought to your attention" from a thread on here, I forget who posted it but I so much like the picture as it show the whole story!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Cullen)*

OOOH purple!


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (impact)*

right - 4100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
left - 6000K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (VOLTRON)*

quote:[HR][/HR]right - 4100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
left - 6000K http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​"right" and "left" is always confusing when looking at a pic from the front of a car







DRIVERS side and PASSENGER is less confusing...


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (VOLTRON)*

4100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German HID http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Korean Gargage http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Understand what I mean???


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German HID http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Korean Gargage http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Understand what I mean???







[HR][/HR]​Life's like a box of Korean HIDs, 
You never know what you're gonna get.
I agree. Man, go with the d2s that are OEM in almost every car in the world (with HID).
They produce them to last, or at least to last the manufacturers warranty.
Later,


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4100K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6000K http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
German HID http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Korean Gargage http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Understand what I mean???







[HR][/HR]​This does NOT add up since:
6000K is NOT German HID!!


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Cullen)*

Um... Are you trying to say that 6000K Philips Ultinons are not German??? Um... I think they are... ^_^


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Um... Are you trying to say that 6000K Philips Ultinons are not German??? Um... I think they are... ^_^[HR][/HR]​My guess is that they aren't offered as OEM in German-made cars.
For example: the Golf R32 or any Golf with OEM HID's have 4100 d2s as standard OEM equipment.
I think that's what he's saying. I'm sure he'll chime in here in a second or two.
Later,


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (nater)*

We'll see the responce I'm sure... ^_^ I know *Cullen* knows what he's talking about and I'm sure he knows where Ultinons are made. I'm just busting his chops since I have a rare shot to do so... :^P *Cullen* is the HID masta' as we all know but when you see that one second foul up you gotta jump on it and not let the moment pass you by... ^_^ I just said German HIDs and the Philips Ultinon is made in the same plant that makes all the other Philips D2whatevers in Aachen, Germany... Granted they are not made for European or American road use per say and not used in OEM applications but I would sure as hell say they are about as German as you can get... ^_^


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

I just thought I would add... My 6000K Ultinons DO NOT put purple light like that on the ground... That lights is VERY purple and mine are not... It is very purplish/white and NOT purple... I'm assuming that the picture above is from a Purple Dyed HID K2 Crap kit or something because mine looks NOTHING like that...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that makes all the other Philips D2whatevers in Aachen, Germany... Granted they are not made for European or American road use per say and not used in OEM applications but I would sure as hell say they are about as German as you can get... ^_^[HR][/HR]​http://www.philips.co.jp/lighting/products/auto/goods/xenon_ultinon.html


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

According to Nick at Autolamps online... The Ultinon is indeed made in Germany and if you check out the Lighting FAQ which I'm very sure you are formilliar with, they also state that these lamps are in fact made in Germany... Philips would never make another HID lamp manuafuring plant for an after market bulb... That would make no sence what so ever... 


[Modified by Anime Pimp, 3:12 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

Just because they are on the Philips Japan site doesn't mean they are made there... They can be legally sold in Japan... That doesn't say anything about where they are being made... Are you trying to tell me the German cars on VW of America's page mean the cars are made in the United States??? Come on man... ^_^


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to Nick at Autolamps online... The Ultinon is indeed made in Germany and if you check out the Lighting FAQ which I'm very sure you are formilliar with, they also state that these lamps are in fact made in German... Philips would never make another HID lamp manuafuring plant for an after market bulb... That would make no sence what so ever... [HR][/HR]​I'd love to know which cars are coming out of the factory with Ultinons then. Just wondering..really!
Later,


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (nater)*

No car uses the 6000K Ultinon as an OEM lamp... Hence they are not made in the Quanity that the standard 4100K OEM lamp is... That's the reason they would be made in the same factory the OEMs are made in... Why would you create a new factory for something you make a whole lot less of... ^_^ They are legal for use on Japanese streets though... Hence they they are listed on the Japanese Philips website... Another reason why the bulb says you can't use the bulb on streets in Europe or North America on the base... There is NO Japanese text on the base of the bulb... But it does say Philips Germany... ^_^ http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/pic/ultinon-how-to-separate.jpg


[Modified by Anime Pimp, 3:52 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

A translation of the Japanese text come out as follows... "The Philips xenon valve is developed on the basis of the technology of worldwide highest level is produced at the German factory, It is genuinely adopted for the automaker of the world including the domestic car." Why in the hell they call them Xenon Valve, who the hell knows... ^_^


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No car uses the 6000K Ultinon as an OEM lamp... Hence they are not made in the Quanity that the standard 4100K OEM lamp is... That's the reason they would be made in the same factory the OEMs are made in... Why would you create a new factory for something you make a whole lot less of... ^_^ They are legal for use on Japanese streets though... Hence they they are listed on the Japanese Philips website... Another reason why the bulb says you can't use the bulb on streets in Europe or North America on the base... There is NO Japanese text on the base of the bulb... But it does say Philips Germany... ^_^ http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/pic/ultinon-how-to-separate.jpg

[Modified by Anime Pimp, 3:52 PM 8-21-2002][HR][/HR]​I'm not debating it. I agree with it. My point was that I would love to see what kind of car has as OEM PHilips Ultinons. I knew there weren't any. 
It was just a statement. I agree with you dude!!!
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: The continous discussion about xxxxK vs xxxxK (Anime Pimp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A translation of the Japanese text come out as follows... "The Philips xenon valve is developed on the basis of the technology of worldwide highest level is produced at the German factory, It is genuinely adopted for the automaker of the world including the domestic car." Why in the hell they call them Xenon Valve, who the hell knows... ^_^ [HR][/HR]​Probably b/c the alta vista can only translate so much...
But it's a very difficult language to translate word for word.
But what the hell. They aren't legal but neither are HID's on non-HID equipped cars anyway so I'll add Ultinons to my ever increasing inventory of HID stuff.
Later,


----------

